# Choosing a semi-auto 45



## varanid (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm looking between the Springfield XD in .45, the Taurus PT 24/7 in 45 ACP or the Ruger SR45 in .45.

I really want a 45, mostly for shooting and as a bedside gun; this wouldn't be a carry gun (I'm probably going with the Ruger LC9 or the Taurus 708 for that). I would go with a 1911 but I like thicker grips for my oversized mitts; most 1911s are narrower than I really like. All three of these seem to have a slightly thicker grip than the 1911s I've tried so far, which appeals to me.

Anyone got experiences with those three guns? The Springfield is definitely the most expensive out of the bunch locally; is it worth the extra 100-150 or so?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Less recoil with the big ruger 1911.It would be great to shoot the Springfield and compare the two..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

From the three you have indicated, I'd go with the XD-45. 

Definitely stay away from the Taurus. If $$'s are an over-riding concern, go with the Ruger.


----------



## varanid (Sep 23, 2013)

Money isn't overwhelming but it isn't infinite either. Just like most of us I expect


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I would probably go with the Ruger due to my past experiences with their products. I currently have the SR9, and the SR1911CMD, and love both!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You can change the grips on a 1911 so it fits your hand


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am becoming a bigger fan of the CZ platform every time I touch one. Look at the Sar K2 45.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Get a Glock G-21 dude. I like Glock's in .45 :numbchuck:


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't overlook the Para 14-45 line. They use a double-stack magazine which makes the grip a little larger. Having 14 rounds of 45ACP is great. I have the Expert 14-45 SS and love it. Great balance, accuracy, trigger, and a great Customer Service Group should you ever need assistance. I am 6'4", 270 lbs and this gun fits my hand perfect. I know what you meant when you said the standard 1911 grip just felt small.


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

My situation is actually quite similar.

I'm in the market for a nice 1911, and have narrowed down to Kimber Pro TLE/RL and Springfield TRP. I always loves the CZ so might give the 97BD a shot. Also always liked the Smith and Wesson M&P.

Except the Taurus I think you would enjoy whichever you end up choosing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RegasAZ said:


> Don't overlook the Para 14-45 line. They use a double-stack magazine which makes the grip a little larger. Having 14 rounds of 45ACP is great. I have the Expert 14-45 SS and love it. Great balance, accuracy, trigger, and a great Customer Service Group should you ever need assistance. I am 6'4", 270 lbs and this gun fits my hand perfect. I know what you meant when you said the standard 1911 grip just felt small.


I have a Para-Ord. P-14-45 Limited. The OEM grips were plastic, could not keep them tight, and just plain sucked.

I replaced them with some Hogue rubber combat finger-groove, wrap-around grips.* BIG* improvement. :smt023


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Jayghf1978 said:


> My situation is actually quite similar.
> 
> I'm in the market for a nice 1911, and have narrowed down to Kimber Pro TLE/RL and Springfield TRP. I always loves the CZ so might give the 97BD a shot. Also always liked the Smith and Wesson M&P.
> 
> Except the Taurus I think you would enjoy whichever you end up choosing.


Go Springfield,Kimber lost it years ago for what they charge.I'd buy a Rock Island and tweak it for cheaper than a Kimber and have the same or better.I can work on them so that throws the smith's labor cost out of the equasion.

Fron what I hear Para has tightened up their pooh,but I'd go SA under a good Colt.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a Glock G30 compact .45 although the grips are a little shorter, they are thicker than a 1911 and I believe the Gen 4's come with grip adapters. Mine is a Gen 3, came with 2 ten round mags which have an extended base plate making for a longer grip. Personally, I like the 9 round mags, better for concealment, unfortunately Glock stopped making them and I had a helluva time finding them until I picked up three at a gun show. You never know someday you might want to carry it, and it's hard to beat 10 rounds in a nice sub compact pistol such as the Glock. The CZ's aren't a bad choice either I've got three, two in 9mm and one .40. Although I have no personal experience with them, I'd stay away from Taurus, based on others who have.


----------



## spooler41 (Dec 5, 2013)

Check out Armscor/ RIA. probably the best and most reliable low cost 1911 .45 on the market.

........................Jack


----------

